# Lohnt sich ein externer Laptopkühler ?



## xXSiiRmaXx (30. August 2017)

*Lohnt sich ein externer Laptopkühler ?*

Hallo liebe Community, 

ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen einen neuen Laptop gekauft und wollte fragen, ob sich eine externe Kühlung lohnt, da es ein Gaming Laptop ist und er natürlich ordentlich Abwärme befördern muss. 

Hier einmal mein System für eventuelle Vorschläge guter Kühler: 

HP Omen 17 W103ng 

1. CPU: i7 6700HQ

2. GPU: Nvidia GTX 1060 6GB 

3. 16GB HyperX @2400Mhz 

4. 128GB M.2 SSD, 1TB HDD 

Die abschließende Frage die sich mir stellt, ob diese Kühler wirklich Sinn machen und ob ihr eventuell Empfehlungen habt. 

1. Preislich habe ich keine Grenze ! 

2. Es wäre auch sehr wichtig, dass diese "Kühlplatte" verstellbar ist, sodass der Laptop im Winkel zu mir steht. 


Ich danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit und freue mich auf eure Vorschläge !


----------



## airXgamer (30. August 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein externer Laptopkühler ?*

Also meiner Erfahrung nach genügt es meist, den Abstand zwischen PC und Tischplatte durch eine Erhöhung (1*1cm Kantholz, Übergangsweise auch ein Zollstock usw) zu vergrößern. 
Wenn du den Rechner erst seit ein paar Tagen hast:
 Treten Temperaturprobleme auf oder als reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme?


----------



## xXSiiRmaXx (31. August 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein externer Laptopkühler ?*

Nein, es treten keine Temperaturprobleme auf. Es soll eher eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme werden, wie du schon geschrieben hast. 

Ich bin in der Beziehung vielleicht etwas komisch, aber meine Hardware soll es immer gut haben und vor allem schön kühl laufen . 

Online hatte ich einige Rezensionen gelesen, wo Leute geschrieben haben, dass sie bis zu 10 Grad weniger mit solch einem Kühler hatten. 

Für dieses Produkt interessiere ich mich, da es sehr gute Bewertungen hat.: AVANTEK 17 Zoll Laptop Kuhler Notebook Cooler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## NatokWa (31. August 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein externer Laptopkühler ?*

Das geile ist : Habe den gleichen Lappy (also meine Frau) . er hat KEINE Temperatur-Probs und bläst die Luft ohnehin in eine Richtung raus die du net zu bekommst außer mit nem dicken weichen Kissen o.ä. 

Allerdings eine Warnung aus eigener erfahrung : der Lapptop liefert NUR am Netzstecker die volle Leistung !!


----------



## xXSiiRmaXx (31. August 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein externer Laptopkühler ?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Das geile ist : Habe den gleichen Lappy (also meine Frau) . er hat KEINE Temperatur-Probs und bläst die Luft ohnehin in eine Richtung raus die du net zu bekommst außer mit nem dicken weichen Kissen o.ä.
> 
> Allerdings eine Warnung aus eigener erfahrung : der Lapptop liefert NUR am Netzstecker die volle Leistung !!



Meiner hat auch KEINE Temperaturprobleme, aber vielleicht kann man ein paar Grad rausholen... er soll es eben gut haben !


----------



## NatokWa (31. August 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein externer Laptopkühler ?*

Währe die Unterseite net aus Plastik wär da schon was möglich , ist sie aber (leider) . Das schränkt den Nutzen jeglicher "Ich stells drauf" Kühlung schonmal gewaltig ein ... 
Ich weiß zwar auf was du hinnaus willst , aber ich sehe kaum praktikable möglichkeiten ..... aufstecklüfter an die Lüftungsschlitze evtl. aber welche passen und wie sieht da AUS ? ......


----------



## Wired (2. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein externer Laptopkühler ?*

Hab zwar nich sooo das Gaming-Notebook, eigentlich ists nich mal ein Gaming laptop und der is auch schon mehr als 5 Jahre alt aber beim zocken von zB. Echo of Soul oder Minecraft mit 128x Texture Pack wird die CPU in dem Schleppi auch ca. 90° C heiß, hatt' mir denn so ein Stand gekauft wo der Laptop eben drauf stehen kann und wo ein Großer Lüfter in dem Stand integriert is.

*Fazit:
*Kühleffizienz = 0 und der Lüfter hat ein nerfigstes Rattern zudem noch beleuchtet, is also recht nutzlos außer das des Notebook eben einen Abstandhalter drunter hat und man einen USB-Port verliert wegen dem Lüfter. 

*PS: *Wie gut das mich des Ding nur unter 15€ gekostet hat!


----------



## NRJX (4. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein externer Laptopkühler ?*

ich hab  hier noch einen etwas älteren MSI GE60 (mit GTX 860M, i7, SSD). Dieser Laptop hat hat grössere probleme 
mit der Kühlung: das Kühlsystem ist nicht  besonders effizient/durchdacht und die verwendeten Chips (ältere Generation) 
entwickelt ziemlich viel hitze. Wenn man den laptop auf vier kleine  Papierschachteln stellt (2-3 cm hoch) erreicht man damit 
schon eine senkung der Temperatur um ca. 8 Grad beim Spielen. Bei meinem gerät liegen  die temperaturen normalerweise 
bei ca. 82-85 Grad: temperaturen um ca. 75 Grad sind eigentlich ein sehr guter wert.


----------



## blue_focus (5. September 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein externer Laptopkühler ?*

Also bei meinem Asus hat Undervolting am meisten gebracht. Konnte gut 130mV reduzieren über Intel XTU. Das sind mal eben 10-15° [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

